# Bishop GE Patterson has passed away



## mrsmeredith (Mar 20, 2007)

He was nationally known and dearly loved here in Memphis. He was 67 years old. He was the presiding bishop over COGIC.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 20, 2007)

mrsmeredith said:
			
		

> He was nationally known and dearly loved here in Memphis. He was 67 years old. He was the presiding bishop over COGIC.



I've seen him on tv.  His sermons were very inspirational!  That's a shame!


----------



## LJBFly (Mar 20, 2007)

He lived a wonderful life and truly was a great and good hearted man.  I have known him since I was 5 or 6 years old and I am 37 now.  It was a great experience to grow up in that church.  I many many memories of Bishop and will miss him greatly.  But I do know he has gone on to a better place and won't have to suffer anymore.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Mar 20, 2007)

That is so sad, I used to go to a COGIC and attended a conference where he spoke, and have watched his sermons on televison. I know he will be missed.  Was he ill?  this seems so untimely.


----------



## dlewis (Mar 20, 2007)

He had cancer.  Very sad.


----------



## dreamer26 (Mar 20, 2007)

OH, what a lost.  I grow up in Memphis Tn, and I remember his father JO Patterson and GE Patterson had Memphis on lock down when it came to GOGIC.

I love to hear him preach, but the bible says to absent in this body is to be present with the Lord.

He lived his life so he can live again and I belive he's where we all are striving to go HEAVEN.

BITTER SWEET.

His family will be in my prayers.


----------



## bludacious (Mar 20, 2007)

So Sad!  RIP, Bishop!


----------



## prettywhitty (Mar 20, 2007)

I saw the title and I was so suprised. I knew he was sick, but not that sick. He's with the Lord now, and not sick anymore. He will be missed here.


----------



## LJBFly (Mar 20, 2007)

Bishop JO Patterson was his uncle.  He did have prostrate cancer.  But he died of heart failure.


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 20, 2007)

I grew up COGIC... parents still at my childhood COGIC church... I think I'm going to Memphis for the 100-year church anniversary with my parents.... May peace and comfort be with his family....


----------



## Enchantmt (Mar 20, 2007)

Awwww I am so sorry to hear this. He was awesome. My condolences to his family and congregation.


----------



## meek&quietspirit (Mar 20, 2007)

My goodness, that was a preaching man.

Well, he won't be preaching any more sermons...there's no need for that in heaven.


----------



## CandiceC (Mar 20, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## queenspence (Mar 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. He was such an awesome man of God. He definitely will be missed.


----------



## rootdeep (Mar 21, 2007)

I attend the church his father founded and that he preached his first sermon in Detroit. His nephew is now the Pastor. I know its hard to accept but HE WAS READY.

Memphis has lost a great leader in the black community.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 21, 2007)

My heart and prayers are with his family.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 21, 2007)

My heart and prayers are with his family.  

But, Praise God...to be absent with the body is to be present with the Lord!!!  Hallelujah...he is now able to rest and enjoy the fruits of his labor for eternity!!!


----------



## gn1g (Mar 21, 2007)

how untimely,  now I am hearg something about a rift between bishop hanes and blake, who will preside.


----------



## Browndilocks (Mar 21, 2007)

I am really saddened by this.  He was a GREAT spirit filled preacher.  Seemingly, one of the few "real" ones left.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Mar 22, 2007)

His funeral will be from thurs-sat. TO the previous post. I think Blake is higher than Haynes in rank but the bishops should be here now discussing who will now preside over cogic and bbb.


----------



## MissB (Mar 26, 2007)

I found out about Bishop Patterson's death on Saturday while attending a gospel concert. I really enjoyed listening to his sermons on t.v.  I am sorry to hear that he is gone. But, I am glad that he will not suffer pain any longer.


----------



## Browndilocks (Mar 26, 2007)

So I went to church this Sunday and Bishop Blake made an official announcement to the congregation about Bishop Patterson's passing, etc.  He gave the official schedule of funeral arrangements and everything.  He then announced that he is now the unofficial presiding bishop of COGIC until a new presiding bishop is formally elected.  So why then after he said that did the majority of the church stand up and applaud? erplexed  

I feel like they sooooo missed the point of what he was saying.  Bishop Blake was even quick to tell the church to sit down. I was looking around at everybody like  I'm sure that Bishop Blake would like to be the official presiding bishop but certainly not this way by default.  I guess that was one of those moments where some church people really urk my nerves.  They can be so caught up into their "own" church and affairs that they focus on one small factor in an incredibly huge picture.

I'm sorry - I'm venting.  I was just really hurt.  I really loved Bishop G E Patterson, as he was one of the few on tv who really ministered to my life.  Maybe I was being sensitive.  I'm just happy that I can purchase his cds from the West Angeles bookstore.  I went home after church and cried when Bishop Patterson's program came on.


----------



## Sistaslick (Mar 26, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> I grew up COGIC... parents still at my childhood COGIC church... I think I'm going to Memphis for the 100-year church anniversary with my parents.... May peace and comfort be with his family....



I didn't know that RR.  Me too, born and raised.

Browndilocks, that is really sad to hear.  I know they didn't mean any harm by it, but I hear what you are saying.  Bishop is barely cold yet, and that just wasn't the time for political cheering/jubilation,etc  IMO.  I would think the announcement of a passing would be a more solemn, respectful moment-- but again, I'm sure the congregation meant no harm.  My grandfather was the Superintendent of our COGIC district and when he passed, a similar thing happened.  It was still too fresh, and it really hurt the family.

The next leader will have very large shoes to fill, no doubt about that.


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 26, 2007)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> I didn't know that RR. Me too, born and raised.
> 
> Browndilocks, that is really sad to hear. I know they didn't mean any harm by it, but I hear what you are saying. Bishop is barely cold yet, and that just wasn't the time for political cheering/jubilation,etc IMO. I would think the announcement of a passing would be a more solemn, respectful moment-- but again, I'm sure the congregation meant no harm. My grandfather was the Superintendent of our COGIC district and when he passed, a similar thing happened. It was still too fresh, and it really hurt the family.
> 
> The next leader will have very large shoes to fill, no doubt about that.


 
Yep yep! Remember this:
"This is the Church of God in Christ.
This is the Church of God in Christ.
You cannot join in,
you got to be born in it
This the Church of God in Christ!"

 

My childhood church's bishop is the 13 votegetter on the national board so it's likely he will move into the 12th spot on the national board. Supposed to be a big deal!


----------



## mrsmeredith (Mar 26, 2007)

Browndilocks said:
			
		

> So I went to church this Sunday and Bishop Blake made an official announcement to the congregation about Bishop Patterson's passing, etc.  He gave the official schedule of funeral arrangements and everything.  He then announced that he is now the unofficial presiding bishop of COGIC until a new presiding bishop is formally elected.  So why then after he said that did the majority of the church stand up and applaud? erplexed
> 
> I feel like they sooooo missed the point of what he was saying.  Bishop Blake was even quick to tell the church to sit down. I was looking around at everybody like  I'm sure that Bishop Blake would like to be the official presiding bishop but certainly not this way by default.  I guess that was one of those moments where some church people really urk my nerves.  They can be so caught up into their "own" church and affairs that they focus on one small factor in an incredibly huge picture.
> 
> I'm sorry - I'm venting.  I was just really hurt.  I really loved Bishop G E Patterson, as he was one of the few on tv who really ministered to my life.  Maybe I was being sensitive.  I'm just happy that I can purchase his cds from the West Angeles bookstore.  I went home after church and cried when Bishop Patterson's program came on.



I don't like how that went down either but I like how Bishop handled it. He had much love and respect for Bishop GEP. That's why he told them to sit there tails down somewhere. I pray that whomever they choose, it will be someone with the same or better integrity and heart of GOD.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Mar 26, 2007)

Browndilocks said:
			
		

> So I went to church this Sunday and Bishop Blake made an official announcement to the congregation about Bishop Patterson's passing, etc. He gave the official schedule of funeral arrangements and everything. He then announced that he is now the unofficial presiding bishop of COGIC until a new presiding bishop is formally elected. *So why then after he said that did the majority of the church stand up and applaud?* erplexed
> 
> I feel like they sooooo missed the point of what he was saying. Bishop Blake was even quick to tell the church to sit down. I was looking around at everybody like  I'm sure that Bishop Blake would like to be the official presiding bishop but certainly not this way by default. I guess that was one of those moments where some church people really urk my nerves. *They can be so caught up into their "own" church and affairs that they focus on one small factor in an incredibly huge picture.*
> 
> I'm sorry - I'm venting. I was just really hurt. I really loved Bishop G E Patterson, as he was one of the few on tv who really ministered to my life. Maybe I was being sensitive. I'm just happy that I can purchase his cds from the West Angeles bookstore. I went home after church and cried when Bishop Patterson's program came on.


 
I feel you.  Church folk ain't right sometimes.  I grew up under Bishop Blake (although my home church was in San Diego, we were still Jurisdiction #1 COGIC).  I think he'd make a great presiding bishop, but let's bury Bishop Patterson first, please!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Mar 26, 2007)

I have his CD, "Singing the Old Time Way".  I had those two discs on repeat in my car for at least a month!

How sad.  May in rest in pece.


----------



## Sistaslick (Mar 26, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> *Yep yep! Remember this:*
> "This is the Church of God in Christ.
> This is the Church of God in Christ.
> You cannot join in,
> ...



What! Do I remember?  
Girl, I used to wonder what they meant by this song when I growing up.  I took it completely literally. I used to tell my dad since he was born Baptist that he wasn't really a member of the church like I was since I was born in.  He had to explain to me that they meant "born again" not literally being born. 

My favorite song was... (besides that soul stirring "Yes Lord" praise)---
_"This is a holy church... sanctified church... 
"this a holy church.... sanctified church...

Hand clappin', foot stompin', tongue talkin'
Pentecostal...Church of God in Christ!_

Those were the good old days.


----------



## comike (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll miss Bishop Patterson.  His work here on earth was done.  I  loved to hear him preach.  He was one of the few "bible preaching" ministers around these days.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Mar 28, 2007)

I could not agree more comike. He knew the old testament like it was his name and like he knew them personally. 

Also, they will be streaming his services (all of them) on the web.   LIVE. http://www.wmctv.com/Global/story.asp?S=6255217


----------



## comike (Mar 28, 2007)

mrsmeredith said:
			
		

> I could not agree more comike. He knew the old testament like it was his name and like he knew them personally.
> 
> Also, they will be streaming his services (all of them) on the web.   LIVE. http://www.wmctv.com/Global/story.asp?S=6255217


Thanks for the information.  I'll have to check out the website tomorrow night.


----------



## meek&quietspirit (Mar 29, 2007)

mrsmeredith said:
			
		

> I could not agree more comike. He knew the old testament like it was his name and like he knew them personally.
> 
> Also, they will be streaming his services (all of them) on the web. LIVE. http://www.wmctv.com/Global/story.asp?S=6255217


 
Thanks so much for this info.


----------



## envybeauty (Mar 29, 2007)

This site will also streaming it LIVE:

http://www.streamingfaith.com/PattersonMemorial.aspx

I use streamingfaith.com to watch so many services when I want to check out a known church in another city.


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 29, 2007)

nvybeauty said:
			
		

> This site will also streaming it LIVE:
> 
> http://www.streamingfaith.com/PattersonMemorial.aspx
> 
> I use streamingfaith.com to watch so many services when I want to check out a known church in another city.


 
Another thank you for this link. My mom is esp. grateful because she knew Bishop Patterson when he was in Detroit at his dad's church and she knows A LOT of the people....


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Mar 30, 2007)

_*How sad. I've always enjoyed his sermons, may he R.I.P. :Rose:*_


----------



## comike (Mar 30, 2007)

By the way, tomorrow's service will be televised on the WORD Network at 10 a.m. (central time).


----------



## Enchantmt (Mar 31, 2007)

I see its already been mentioned, but G E Pattersons homegoing service comes on in 20 minutes on the word network.


----------



## Nella (Mar 31, 2007)

My heart goes out to his family and everyones lives that he touched!


----------



## mrsmeredith (Mar 31, 2007)

It is such a nice homegoing celebration.


----------



## comike (Mar 31, 2007)

wow.....they're just getting to the eulogy at 12:30.  It's been good though.


----------



## CinnaMocha (Mar 31, 2007)

I am just getting this news today, my mother has me set up her vcr to tape his program...I just told her and she knew of his illness, but nonetheless she is saddened...


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 31, 2007)

Bishop Blake PREACHED that eulogy....


----------



## comike (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought Bill (Clinton) was trying to preach a little when he started quoting scriptures.  Man....I will definitely miss Bishop Patterson.  Hopefully, they will continue to air his sermons.


----------

